# Straight Edge



## Edou (10. April 2010)

*Straight Edge* (abgekürzt _SE_, _SxE_ oder _sXe_) bezeichnet eine Gegen- bzw. Jugendkultur aus dem Bereich des Hardcore Punk. Straight Edge entstand in den frühen 1980er Jahren in den Vereinigten Staaten, als eine junge Generation von Punks begann, den selbstzerstörerischen Drogenkonsum abzulehnen, der zu dieser Zeit integraler Bestandteil der Punk-Szene war. Zentral für den Straight-Edge-Gedanken sind der Verzicht auf Alkohol, Tabak und andere Drogen.(quelle wikipedia.de)

Straight Edge und Nicht Straight Edge, ein Streit thema der vielen.(Auch wenn ich davon ausgehe dass es hier in einer spam schlacht untergeht und geclosed wird hoffe ich auf eine nette diskusion)


Grade im Icq, hatten wir ein gespräch, Durch Hiphop und Rap wird die meiste Jugend verdorben, fängt früh an zu Trinken, Rauchen und sogar Drogen zu nehmen.
Doch Stimmt dass wirklich? - Ich denke, dass es viel damit zu tun hat aber nicht alles. Kinder fangen früh an Alkohol zu konsumieren (weil sie "cool" sein wollen,weil sie nicht aus ihrer "gang" geworfen werden wollen, genauso mit drogen usw, eben keinen eigenen Willen einfach Nein zu sagen).
Die Jugend verliert auch den Respekt gegenüber Älteren Personen (Lehrer z.b - Aber auf eine Reaktion folgt eine gegenreaktion, so Verlieren auch ältere den Respekt gegen Jüngere und sehen nur das Schlechte, Wo ich mich vll schon halb befinde....-.-)Ich sag mir "Ich bin sXe" Ich brauche keinen Alkohol, Zigarretten oder Drogen um Spaß zu haben, oder cool zu sein (auch wenn ich noch jung bin, will ich eigentlich nicht Anfangen zu trinken usw.)Und ich denke die Musikrichtungen spielen da eine Weitaus Große rolle, ich möchte nicht behaupten dass "Hopper" Und "Rapper" Alle so sind, aber was ich eben mitbekomme sind nunmal der bereich am meisten davon "betroffen".

Ich möchte mal eure meinung Hören, Zum thema sXe, wie ihr es empfindet, ob es gut oder schlecht ist, wo vermehrt solch ein verhalten auftritt.

ps. Schreibfehler dürfen behalten werden =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Don´t be akli, be sXey! Mein Motto^^.
sXe ist toll. Mit sXe kann man nix falsch machen. Es geht darum, den Körper (auch von anderen) von sinnloser Zerstörung zu schützen (kein Alk= weniger Unfälle; Sex nur in fester Beziehung= kein Aids etc.; Ruchen= kein Lungenkrebs).
Man soll es aber keinem aufzwingen.
sXe ist das beste, aber mit Vernunft reicht es auch, wenn man verantwortungsbewusst mit Alk und co. umgeht.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Grade im Icq, hatten wir ein gespräch, Durch Hiphop und Rap wird die meiste Jugend verdorben, fängt früh an zu Trinken, Rauchen und sogar Drogen zu nehmen.
> Doch Stimmt dass wirklich? - Ich denke, dass es viel damit zu tun hat aber nicht alles. Kinder fangen früh an Alkohol zu konsumieren (weil sie "cool" sein wollen,weil sie nicht aus ihrer "gang" geworfen werden wollen, genauso mit drogen usw, eben keinen eigenen Willen einfach Nein zu sagen).



Das erste ist ein Vorurteil und du kannst deine Behauptung auch nicht mit Beweisen festmauern. Das Kinder früh anfangen mit Alkohol hat in einigen bzw. vielen Fällen nicht wirklich was mit Rap zu tun, sondern einfach mit den sozialen Umfeld und der falschen Erziehung. Wenn die Eltern nicht aufpassen, ist das nicht die Schuld des Raps, dass die Kinder anfangen Alkohol sich reinzukippen. Aber schön, dass du einen Thread auf einen teilweise starken Vorurteil bildest...

Das ist genauso, wie die tollen Statements von Herrn Pfeiffer und Herrn Herrmann in Bezug auf Videospiele mit erhöhten Gewaltgrad. Rap und Hiphop sind in manchen Fällen nur ein minimaler Punkt, wenn dann sollte man weitere Punkte betrachten, die wesentlich einflussreicher sind.

Edit:
Zu sXe: Nette Ansichten, aber man sollte es nicht übertreiben und vor allem nicht diese Sache auf Alles anwenden. Besonders nicht andere Menschen quasi diesen Willen aufzuzwingen...


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2010)

Ich komme, was Musik angeht, aus der Ecke Hardcore und hatte daher recht oft konfrontation mit dem Thema.
An sich find ich das ne nette Sache, es ist halt eine Art Kult, etwas worauf sich ein Stolz aufbaut und das auf einer eigentlich guten Basis. Beim sXe gibts aber imo das Problem der argen Übertreibung, es beschränkt sich eben schon lange nichtmehr auf den Verzicht auf Tabak, Alkohol und Drogen - es geht auch bis Veganismus und Enhaltsamkeit. Das ganze wäre mir auch völlig egal, wenn es aber da nicht wieder diese radikalen gäbe. Leider sind speziell in dieser Szene viel zu viele Menschen total intollerant, Idioten und Kids rauchen eben nicht um zugehörig zu sein, sie leben sXe.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Durch Hiphop und Rap wird die meiste Jugend verdorben, fängt früh an zu Trinken, Rauchen und sogar Drogen zu nehmen.



und counterstrike ist an allen amokläufen schuld...

EDIT : btw hip-hop beinhaltet rap. hip-hop (lebenskultur) = rap, breakdance, sprayen, DJing, soul & funk
nur so zur info das hip-hop keine musikrichtung ist ^^


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Grade im Icq, hatten wir ein gespräch, Durch Hiphop und Rap wird die meiste Jugend verdorben, fängt früh an zu Trinken, Rauchen und sogar Drogen zu nehmen.
> Doch Stimmt dass wirklich? - Ich denke, dass es viel damit zu tun hat aber nicht alles. Kinder fangen früh an Alkohol zu konsumieren (weil sie "cool" sein wollen,weil sie nicht aus ihrer "gang" geworfen werden wollen, genauso mit drogen usw, eben keinen eigenen Willen einfach Nein zu sagen).
> Die Jugend verliert auch den Respekt gegenüber Älteren Personen (Lehrer z.b - Aber auf eine Reaktion folgt eine gegenreaktion, so Verlieren auch ältere den Respekt gegen Jüngere und sehen nur das Schlechte, Wo ich mich vll schon halb befinde....-.-)Ich sag mir "Ich bin sXe" Ich brauche keinen Alkohol, Zigarretten oder Drogen um Spaß zu haben, oder cool zu sein (auch wenn ich noch jung bin, will ich eigentlich nicht Anfangen zu trinken usw.)Und ich denke die Musikrichtungen spielen da eine Weitaus Große rolle, ich möchte nicht behaupten dass "Hopper" Und "Rapper" Alle so sind, aber was ich eben mitbekomme sind nunmal der bereich am meisten davon "betroffen".


Fragt die Musiklehrerin ihre Klasse, was für Musik sie denn hört.
Alle sagen Hip Hop. außer einer, der sagt Metal.
Fragt die Lehrerin: "Warum hörst du denn als einziger Metal?"
Sagt der Schüler: "Weil meine Eltern das auch hören!"
Sagt die Lehrerin: "Und wenn dein Vater drogenabhängig und deine Mutter Prostituierte wäre?"
Sagt der Schüler: "Ja, dann würd' ich vermutlich auch Hip Hop hören."

dieser, nicht ganz ernst gemeinte, witz bringt mich auch gleich zum eigentlichen thema
so wie ich das sehe, stammen diese ganzen "bösen verdorbenen kinder" eher aus schlechten verhältnissen, erleben gewalt und alkoholmissbrauch im familiäre bereich (jetzt nicht alle, aber einige)
diese gruppe hört scheinbar eher zufällig hip hop, da diese musik wohl ihre ansicht widerspiegelt und wohl vielleicht "weitergegeben wird", aber keinesfalls der grund für derartiges verhalten ist


----------



## Carcharoth (10. April 2010)

Solang sie anderen nichts aufzwängen... *g*

Finds irgendwie lustig, dass man Menschen die nicht so blöd sind und sich dauernd die Birne wegsaufen etc. in ne besondere Gruppe stecken muss...
Ich rauche nicht, trinke nicht, etc. aber würd mich trotzdem nicht als sXe bezeichenn. Auch wenn ich perfekt in das Raster passe...


----------



## LaVerne (10. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich sag mir "Ich bin sXe" Ich brauche keinen Alkohol, Zigarretten oder Drogen um Spaß zu haben, oder cool zu sein (auch wenn ich noch jung bin, will ich eigentlich nicht Anfangen zu trinken usw.)



Natürlich kann man ohne Alkohol Spaß haben - nur kann man nicht ohne Alkohol besoffen sein. Wie wäre es, den verantwortungsvollen Umgang zu lernen, statt sich auf eine weitere Modeschiene zu begeben?



> Und ich denke die Musikrichtungen spielen da eine Weitaus Große rolle, ich möchte nicht behaupten dass "Hopper" Und "Rapper" Alle so sind, aber was ich eben mitbekomme sind nunmal der bereich am meisten davon "betroffen".



Nun ja, meine Jugend ist schon etwas länger her. "Damals" war es wurscht, welcher der Jugendgruppierungen man angehörte - ob Metal, Psycho, Rap, Punk, Ska, Mod, Pop etc.-, da wurde überall gefeiert. Anders wird es heute allerdings auch nicht aussehen. Die "unbändige Feierei" legt sich meist, wenn das "ernste Leben" (Ausbildung, Auto, Beziehung) anfängt. 

Ohne ein Bierchen oder eine Flasche Wein, gelegentlich zu Abend genossen und hin und wieder mal recht exzessive Feierei mit guten Freunden würde mir im Leben was fehlen. Auch mit Sexualität kann man verantwortungsvoll umgehen, ohne da die große "Enthaltsamkeitsschiene" zu fahren.

Statt so eine weitere Modeschiene etablieren zu wollen, sollte man versuchen, die sozialen Umstände zu ändern, aus denen die jugendlichen Sauf-Exzesse entstehen. Alles andere ist nur Symptombekämpfung!


----------



## Bloodletting (10. April 2010)

Oh man ... ich bin Metaler. Glaub mir ... in unserem "Kreis" wird weitaus mehr Alkohol konsumiert, als im Rap/HipHop.
Stell dich mal bei Wacken hin, dann siehst du, was ich meine.

Ich halte sXe für ok. Das wars dann aber auch. Wer ohne Alkohol und Drogen leben will, kann das gerne tun.
Aber wenn die ganzen sXe'ler mit ihrem Geplapper von "wir sind besser als ihr" anfangen, könnte ich kotzen. Das erinnert mich dann immer an fanatische Gläubige ...
Wir hatten hier in irgendeinem Thread mal dieses Thema ... zwei gewisse Indivuden haben genau das Muster gezeigt.
"Werdet sXe und ihr seid besser!" - so in etwa.

Wer straight edge ist, den respektiere ich. Wer aber davon labert, wie toll es doch ist und dass man dadurch besser als andere ist, den kann ich nur müde und mitleidig belächeln. 
Das sind für mich arme Menschen, die ihr Selbstwertgefühl aus ihrem Konsumverhalten beziehen.


----------



## Falathrim (10. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Oh man ... ich bin Metaler. Glaub mir ... in unserem "Kreis" wird weitaus mehr Alkohol konsumiert, als im Rap/HipHop.
> Stell dich mal bei Wacken hin, dann siehst du, was ich meine.


hrhr, so wahr...ich kenn niemanden in meinem Bekanntenkreis der so viel säuft wie ich mit meinen Leuten, und ich bin sicher kein Hopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem finde ich witzig, dass er selber ein Wiki-Quote bringt, wo der exzessive Drogenkonsum in der Punkszene als Ursprung der Szene aufgezeigt wird - das zeigt uns myteriöserweise, dass es schon immer Subkulturen gab in denen viel solches Zeug konsumiert wurde.
Alkohol trinken und rauchen (auf Partys) gehören inzwischen bei mir einfach dazu. Liegt aber auch daran dass ich einfach gerade 18 bin, keine größeren Sorgen habe (Schüler, schalala) und mir das ewig gepredigte "denk an deine Zukunft" auf den Senkel geht (Würde ich nicht an dieselbe denken, wär ich nicht in der gymnasialen Oberstufe -.-) Hinzu kommt, dass ich ein Genießermensch/Gourmet bin...und da kommt man um Alkohol leider Gottes (oder zum Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nicht herum. Nehmen wir Fisch mit Weißweinsoße (Zu dem ein trockener, leichter Weißwein einfach gehört) oder Coq au vin (Sagt der Name ja schon - Rotwein) oder das obligatorische Bier zur Currywurst mit Pommes - viele Essen benötigen einfach ein alkoholisches Getränk (in Maßen) dazu. Gar nicht reden will ich davon, dass ich Malt Whiskeys liebe und eine Kippe zu...besonderen Anlässen...immer wieder nett ist.



> Aber wenn die ganzen sXe'ler mit ihrem Geplapper von "wir sind besser als ihr" anfangen, könnte ich kotzen. Das erinnert mich dann immer an fanatische Gläubige ...
> Wir hatten hier in irgendeinem Thread mal dieses Thema ... zwei gewisse Indivuden haben genau das Muster gezeigt.
> "Werdet sXe und ihr seid besser!" - so in etwa.


Du sprichst mir so aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einer der Gründe, warum ich aus der linken Szene wegbin. "Du dreckiger Fleischesser, Tiermörder, blah", "Du Idiot verstehst einfach dass du dich damit vergiftest", "Du Alki kommst nicht in die Bezugsgruppe, du bist ja schon wieder vollkommen unzurechnungsfähig (nach einem Bier <3)", "Du Sexist! Chauvi! Frauenfeind! (Nach nem anzüglichen Witz)". Es gibt so viele Moralapostel, die meinem einem ihre Meinung aufzwängen zu müssen und sich für was besseres halten - und sXe-Leute sind da ganz vorne mit dabei. Jeder kann sich ernähren wie er will, aber mir braucht er mit dem Scheiß nicht anzukommen (wenn doch, gibt es Mittel und Wege ihm klarzumachen dass ichs nicht hören will.



Also an den TE: Das mit den Hoppern ist Schwachsinn, sXe ist imho Schwachsinn (subjektiv aus Sicht eines Gourmets) und zu dem Thema mit der respektlosen Jugend hat sich schon ein großer Mann der Geschichte von mehr als 2000 Jahren geäußert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. April 2010)

sXe Leute behandle ich wie Gläubige (meist haben die, die gleichen Ansichen bezüglich Alk, Drogen, Sex)... wenn sie es für sich tun und still sind, können sie tun und lassen was sie wollen... wenn sie aber anfangen zu "missionieren" kriege ich die Krise....
Besonders, wenn dann wieder diese Sprüche fallen von wegen "Wir sind besser als ihr" etc. dann kann auch ich schonmal ganz rau werden...

Zum anderen... Drogen müssen nich sein... Ab und zu mal was mit den Freunden trinken ohne es zu übertreiben ist in Ordnung... Sex sowieso (wenn man Verantwortungsvoll ist passiert da auch nicht viel) daher bin ich in den Augen der sXe Leute eh ein abgrundtief schlechter und verabscheuungswürdiger Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. April 2010)

Mir gehts wie Carcharoth, ich pass zwar in das Schema, würde mich aber nie als Straight Edge bezeichnen; allein schon weil das für mich dämlich klingt und ich nur weil ich keinen Alkohol trinke[...] nicht automatisch in irgendeiner Gruppe sein will. Klingt für mich auch ehrlich gesagt etwas dämlich. Die Aussage "ICH BIN STRAIGHT EDGE!" könnte ich ohne lachen nie rausbringen, und selbst wenn hätte ich die Lacher der anderen auf meiner Seite; ein einfaches "Ich trinke keinen Alkohol" reicht völlig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Selor Kiith, ich stimm dir zu, das sowohl Straight Edgler als auch religiöse Menschen unter sich bleiben und nicht andere belästigen sollten, weil mich solche Leute nerven.Aber dasselbe sollte dann auch für Leute gelten die Alkohol trinken, aber ziehen ja gröhlend durch die Straßen, pöbeln am Bahnhof Andere an oder fahren noch Auto. Da ist mir der Jesusmann mit seinen Büchern lieber, der kann wenigstens noch halbwegs klar denken.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. April 2010)

Es sind beides für mich unerwünschte Extreme...


----------



## Seph018 (10. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer, du scheinst deine Meinung zu dem Thema ja leicht geändert haben so wie es aussieht. Schön. ^^ ich verweise auf den älteren sXe Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ansonsten.. kann ich mich dem Rest hier eigentlich nur anschließen ^-^
Ab und an auf Parties einen heben ist okay, Straight Edgler die meinen sie seien besser sind scheiße und joa ^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Don´t be akli, be sXey! Mein Motto^^.
> sXe ist toll. Mit sXe kann man nix falsch machen. Es geht darum, den Körper (auch von anderen) von sinnloser Zerstörung zu schützen (kein Alk= weniger Unfälle; Sex nur in fester Beziehung= kein Aids etc.; Ruchen= kein Lungenkrebs).
> Man soll es aber keinem aufzwingen.
> sXe ist das beste, aber mit Vernunft reicht es auch, wenn man verantwortungsbewusst mit Alk und co. umgeht.



Ich kann dem im moment nichts hinzufuegen (=


----------



## Edou (10. April 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Alkopopsteuer, du scheinst deine Meinung zu dem Thema ja leicht geändert haben so wie es aussieht. Schön. ^^ ich verweise auf den älteren sXe Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dass "extreme" war gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (er wollte heel sein und bla) 


B2T:Straight Edgler die meinen andere belehren zu müssen bzw. sind mies, sie übertreiben es schlichtweg...auch dass mit dem I am better than you bla^^ 
Dass mit dem Hiphop und Rap....nagut lag ich falsch, Dann ist es wohl eher dass soziale umfeld dass es ausmacht, aber wohl die meisten hiphop hören weil es zu ihrem leben "passt" sagen wirs mal so.
Und es war/ist falsch andere deswegewn zu verurteilen (Aber da spielt dann wieder die bis lang "erworbene" erfahrung einen schlechten einfluss)

Ich für meinen teil Höre Metal (heavy bevorzugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Nur so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e 





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Don´t be akli, be sXey! Mein Motto^^.
> sXe ist toll. Mit sXe kann man nix falsch machen. Es geht darum, den Körper (auch von anderen) von sinnloser Zerstörung zu schützen (kein Alk= weniger Unfälle; Sex nur in fester Beziehung= kein Aids etc.; Ruchen= kein Lungenkrebs).
> Man soll es aber keinem aufzwingen.
> sXe ist das beste, aber mit Vernunft reicht es auch, wenn man verantwortungsbewusst mit Alk und co. umgeht.



 So seh ich es auch =)


----------



## Silenzz (10. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dass "extreme" war gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wird im Metal nicht auch über Massaker, Vergewaltigungen etc. "gesungen" oO Wenn ich mir so paar n Rock-Texte durchlese, die sind manchmal krasser als die härtesten Rap-Tracks die ich kenne.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wird im Metal nicht auch über Massaker, Vergewaltigungen etc. "gesungen" oO Wenn ich mir so paar n Rock-Texte durchlese, die sind manchmal krasser als die härtesten Rap-Tracks die ich kenne.



Ich glaube es ist falsch, gerade auf die Lyrics von Songgenren zu schauen. Es gibt unendlich viele Themen die besungen werden. Wenn du dir NS Rock anhörst, dann wirst du natürlich auf gefährliche Inhalte stoßen.
ich denke bei Rapkindern, die is vermehrt gibt, ist die Rapmusik nicht Schuld.
Die Kiddies wollen kewl sein und deswegen mimen sie den harten Rapper der trinkt. Ich denke es kommt nicht von irgendeinem Genre sondern ist nur eine Begleiterscheinung. Dennoch denke ich auch, dass das Phenomen trinken bei Kindern (ja, noch Kinder) nur durch ein Aufmerksamkeitsbedürfnis entsteht. Rapmusik denke ich gehört größtenteils auch dazu, weil es in der heutigen Zeit bei der Jugend cool ist.
Und wenn ein Kind schon anfängt zu Trinken und nur so die Aufmerksamkeit gleichaltriger (auch von Eltern) bekommt, dann wird es auch im Erwachsenen Alter davon nicht weichen.
Zusammenfassend würde ich das Problem nicht bei Musikgenren suchen. Wenn ein Kind Alk trinkt und Rap hört kann es ein Indiz eines starken Aufmerksamkeitsbedürfnisses sein. Und ich denke, bei Kindern wird es wohl nur selten einen anderen Grund geben zu Trinken und Rap zu hören.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir so aus der Seele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist richtig, wie ich schon sagte erstreckt sich ironischerweise gerade in dieser Szene eine extreme Intolleranz. Es gibt schrecklich spießige Spasten da, das was ich daran sehr hart finde ist eben die Heuchelei dahinter, die meisten Leute machen das nur des Stolzes und der Szene wegen und dann ziehen sie es nichtmal wirklich durch.. Mitläufer nenn ich solche Leute, mehr nicht. Das mit dem Stolz ist ja, zumindest beim Hardcore, nix neues nur in diesem Fall versuchen sich viele von den anderen abzusetzen und als besser hinzustellen - Schwachsinn und vorallem war das nicht im Sinne von sXe.. Imo wurde da etwas zuviel in die Worte von Minor Threat interpretiert.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist falsch, gerade auf die Lyrics von Songgenren zu schauen. Es gibt unendlich viele Themen die besungen werden. Wenn du dir NS Rock anhörst, dann wirst du natürlich auf gefährliche Inhalte stoßen.
> ich denke bei* Rapkindern*, die is vermehrt gibt, ist die Rapmusik nicht Schuld.
> *Die Kiddies wollen kewl sein* und deswegen mimen sie den harten Rapper der trinkt. Ich denke es kommt nicht von irgendeinem Genre sondern ist nur eine Begleiterscheinung. Dennoch denke ich auch, dass das Phenomen trinken bei Kindern (ja, noch Kinder) nur durch ein Aufmerksamkeitsbedürfnis entsteht. Rapmusik denke ich gehört größtenteils auch dazu, weil es in der heutigen Zeit bei der Jugend cool ist.
> Und wenn ein Kind schon anfängt zu Trinken und nur so die Aufmerksamkeit gleichaltriger (auch von Eltern) bekommt, dann wird es auch im Erwachsenen Alter davon nicht weichen.
> Zusammenfassend würde ich das Problem nicht bei Musikgenren suchen.* Wenn ein Kind Alk trinkt und Rap hört kann es ein Indiz eines starken Aufmerksamkeitsbedürfnisses sein*. Und ich denke, bei Kindern wird es wohl nur selten einen anderen Grund geben zu Trinken und Rap zu hören.




Mir scheint es so, als seien hier manche doch nicht so Un-Vorurteilhaft. Und was viele nicht verstehen und wissen, dieses "Gangster" Wesen inklusive Alkohol und Drogen gehört einfach zur HipHop Kultur dazu, wird aber trotzdem nicht angeprangert und gefordert.........sXe ist aber mir zu intolerant. Imho ist sXe keinen Deut besser / schlechter als Scientology und Konsorten. Die Ziele, schön und gut. Die Angehensweise, nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Finds irgendwie lustig, dass man Menschen die nicht so blöd sind und sich dauernd die Birne wegsaufen etc. in ne besondere Gruppe stecken muss...
> Ich rauche nicht, trinke nicht, etc. aber würd mich trotzdem nicht als sXe bezeichenn. Auch wenn ich perfekt in das Raster passe...



Und damit hat der Carcha das perfekte geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wenn ein Kind Alk trinkt und Rap hört kann es ein Indiz eines starken Aufmerksamkeitsbedürfnisses sein.


Schönes Vorurteil was du vorbringst, aber auch schön, dass alle wieder in eine Kiste gesteckt werden...


----------



## Ykon (10. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist falsch, gerade auf die Lyrics von Songgenren zu schauen. Es gibt unendlich viele Themen die besungen werden. Wenn du dir NS Rock anhörst, dann wirst du natürlich auf gefährliche Inhalte stoßen.



Edou hat auch mit Textinhalten argumentiert, also hatte er hier schon recht dabei.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend würde ich das Problem nicht bei Musikgenren suchen. Wenn ein Kind Alk trinkt und Rap hört kann es ein Indiz eines starken Aufmerksamkeitsbedürfnisses sein. Und ich denke, bei Kindern wird es wohl nur selten einen anderen Grund geben zu Trinken und Rap zu hören.



Und was ist mit Kindern, die Metal hören und trinken? Oder Emos, die trinken? Bei denen natürlich nicht, weil Rap ja ein bombensicheres Indiz dafür ist, dass man zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (10. April 2010)

Das erste was ich hier in diesem Thread sehe sind Vorurteile:

HipHop = Saufen 
Sex nur in fester Bezieheung = kein AIDS
Metal = weniger saufen

In meiner Gegend hören 90% der Leute Metal und alle feiern gute Feste bei denen manchmal schon ordentlich einer über den Durst getrunken wird. Allgemein ist der beschluss eines Menschen der noch nie in seinem Leben Alkohol getrunken hat und Teenager ist sehr lobenswert, doch ich möchte fast wetten, dass jeder irgendwann einmal ein Bier oder härteres trinkt und das auch mal über den Durst, besonders bei Jugendlichen. Das soll jetzt nicht auf alle bezogen sein, doch in denke für die meisten Jugendlichen, mich inbegriffen, trifft das ein. Wenn man jung ist feiert man einfach gerne, und man wird auf wenige Feste treffen bei denen kein Alkohol getrunken wird und das alles hat relativ wenig mit "Gruppenzwang" und damit zutun, dass man kewl sein will...

Nochmals zum Thema Metal und saufen: Edou denkst du wirklich das auf WWF, Wacken, Summerbreeze und ähnlichem nicht getrunken bzw betrunken wird???
Und vonwegen mit fester Beziehung kein AIDS: Das ist nicht dein Ernst Alkopop oder? Was machst du wenn du dich mal bei deiner festen Freundin mit AIDS infizierst bzw. du es von deiner Mutter hast?

//XXi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Zum thema Aids: Das lassen beide Partner testen und gut ist.
sXe geht es nicht darum, besser zu sei nwie andere. Ich hab letztens erst ein Video über Straight Edgler gesehen. Die sagen: Zu sXe gehört auch andere Lebensweisen zu akzeptieren und keinen deswegen rutnerzumachen.
Und ich hab keine Vorurteile. Alles KANN, muss aber NICHT sein. Ich denke Kinder wüden Rap nicht hören, wenn es nicht cool wäre. Jedenfalls die MEISTEN, NICHT alle.


----------



## XXI. (10. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und ich hab keine Vorurteile. Alles KANN, muss aber NICHT sein. Ich denke Kinder wüden Rap nicht hören, wenn es nicht cool wäre. Jedenfalls die MEISTEN, NICHT alle.



Ich denke Kinder würden Metal nicht hören, wenn es nicht cool wäre.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zum thema Aids: Das lassen beide Partner testen und gut ist.
> sXe geht es nicht darum, besser zu sei nwie andere. Ich hab letztens erst ein Video über Straight Edgler gesehen. Die sagen: Zu sXe gehört auch andere Lebensweisen zu akzeptieren und keinen deswegen rutnerzumachen.
> Und ich hab keine Vorurteile. Alles KANN, muss aber NICHT sein. Ich denke Kinder wüden Rap nicht hören, wenn es nicht cool wäre. Jedenfalls die MEISTEN, NICHT alle.



Das ist aber eben nicht die Regel, eher das komplette Gegenteil ist der Fall.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

So kommen wir eh nur zu einer Schließung des Threads :>.
ALso ich sehe generell nichts verwerfliches an sXe. Solange es anderen nicht aufzwingt ist es wie Religion: Jeder wie er will.
Over and Out.


----------



## Thoor (10. April 2010)

sXe ist ansich ja ok nur sind iwe hier schon wieder beim Thema Extremismus, sobald was im Extremen ausartet ists kacke :<

btw was sind das für avatare von edou und cm alko :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> btw was sind das für avatare von edou und cm alko :<



WWE Wrestler in "Chibi"form.
Edous is Chris Jericho meiner CM PUNK.
Der Erfinder von denen is ein Genie und macht PPVs (Wrestlemania etc.) witzig nach:
http://kapaeme.deviantart.com/art/WrestleMania-26-CHIBIFIED-159418712


----------



## Ykon (10. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So kommen wir eh nur zu einer Schließung des Threads :>.
> ALso ich sehe generell nichts verwerfliches an sXe. Solange es anderen nicht aufzwingt ist es wie Religion: Jeder wie er will.
> Over and Out.



Darum geht es ja auch gar nicht, sondern darum, wie andere Gruppe, bzw. Leute, die eine bestimmte Art von Musik hören, in eine Schublade geschmissen werden.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. April 2010)

vorurteile über vorurteile ...

die meisten hören rap nicht weil sie "cool" sein wollen oder "aufmerksamkeit" haben wollen sondern ganz einfach weil ihnen diese musik gefällt. schon mal daran gedacht?

ich für meinen teil höre seit ca 7 jahren cypress hill. und die sind dafür bekannt das sie ganz gerne mal bei live konzerten eine bong auf der bühne rauchen und machen auch sonst in ihren texten kein geheimnis daraus das sie ganz gerne kiffen. 

und ich kann trotzdem stolz von mir behaupten das ich noch nie irgendwelche drogen außer alkohol & zigaretten genommen habe (obwohl ich einen haufen freunde haben die sich des öfteren mal einen "durchziehen"). und ich habe auch noch nie hosen angehabt die mir nicht zu 100% gepasst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja auch gar nicht, sondern darum, wie andere Gruppe, bzw. Leute, die eine bestimmte Art von Musik hören, in eine Schublade geschmissen werden.



dann läuft was falsch... in diesem Thread soll eig. um sXe diskutiert werden. Das mit Musik is Nebensache, dass Edou eben in Ehrfahrung gebracht hat, dass in seiner Umgebung es so ist.


----------



## Vanth1 (10. April 2010)

Ist es jetzt cool SXe oder was auch immer zu sein?
Das ist doch nur ne dumme ausrede für leute die ihr leben nicht in den griff kriegen und versuchen sich alles zu verbieten.
Für schwache individuen.
Wenn man sich nicht selbst beherrschen kann oder die kontrolle über sich hat,soll man versuchen das in Ordnung zu bringen.
Sich alles zu verbieten weil man zu dumm dafür ist sein leben in griff zu kriegen......LOL


Genau son scheiß Trend wie Emo.
Tragt doch eure schönen Purity Ringe oder wie die heißen....



Straight edge.....bitte springt von der Brücke.

Wieso gibts solche Gutmenschen,solche schwache Menschen,wieso gibt es Amnesty wieso gibt es Tierschützer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt cool SXe oder was auch immer zu sein?
> Das ist doch nur ne dumme ausrede für leute die ihr leben nicht in den griff kriegen und versuchen sich alles zu verbieten.
> Für schwache individuen.
> Wenn man sich nicht selbst beherrschen kann oder die kontrolle über sich hat,soll man versuchen das in Ordnung zu bringen.
> ...



Nur zur Info: Ich hab vorher auch nichts getrunken, nur 1, 2 mal probiert und ich bin zum Entschluss gekommen, dass ich es nicht brauche. Ich könnte auch verantwortungsbewusst damit leben, aber ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, weil ich Alkohol in keinster Weise gut finde. Und wieso sollte ich was Trinken, was mir nicht schmeckt und noch schädlich dazu ist?
Und es ist kein Trend, ich muss nicht anderen zeigen: Hier, seht mal ich trinke nichts I am better than you. Ich lehne einfach ab, wenn mir Alkohol etc. angeboten wird. Also im RL kann ich euch versichern, dass ichn och niemandem mit sXe wirklich was unter die Nase gerieben habe. Hier im Forum ist es größtenteils einfach nur Spaß. Aber Trinken und Rauchen etc. werde ich wohl nie tuen. Ich sehe keinen Grund dazu. Aber anderen das grundlos zu zeigen, werde ich nicht machen. Ich werde es einfach nur für mich leben.


----------



## Vanth1 (10. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Ich hab vorher auch nichts getrunken, nur 1, 2 mal probiert und ich bin zum Entschluss gekommen, dass ich es nicht brauche. Ich könnte auch verantwortungsbewusst damit leben, aber ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, weil ich Alkohol in keinster Weise gut finde. Und wieso sollte ich was Trinken, was mir nicht schmeckt und noch schädlich dazu ist?






Okay,aber musst du dich dafür als SxE bezeichnen und son pseudo gutmensch werden?
Wenns dir nicht schmeckt usw kann man nichts machen,jedem das seine und um geschmäcker lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.
Rauchen das selbe..

Aber z.B. sex ausserhalb einer Beziehung....Was soll daran schlimm sein?Als Mann versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kannst doch trotzdem verhüten.

Wieso dann komplett extremistisch sein und strikt alles verbieten und seine lebenseinstellung oder whatever dann als straight edge oder sxe bezeichnen?
Sei doch einfach du selbst,dafür brauchst du nicht so einen dreck.Du musst dir nichts verbieten.
Hab doch spaß am leben,auch ohne alkhohol,heißt aber nicht das du dir alles verbieten sollst.
Sei doch du selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und richte dich nicht nach einer szene.

Und nein ich höre kein Hip hop oder bin Rapper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Naja, ich vertrete die sXe Ansichten eben größtenteils. Man kann aber auch alles übertreiben.
Und Straight Edge zu sagen ist viel kürzer wie: Ich trinke keinen Alkohol ich rauche n... mom kurz Luftholen usw.
Und ja, ich glaube ich bin so wie ich sein will. Falls ich irgendwann Schmerzmitel brauche, weil ich mir die Knochen gebrochen hab dann würde ich auch Schmerzmittel nehmen. Lieber keine unerträglichen Schmerzen als sinnlsoer Stolz (siehe Zeugen Jehowa, keine Bluttransfusion und man stirbt lieber und zwingt es seiner Frau etc. auch noch auf).
Wie am Anfang gesagt: Meiens Erachtens geht es dabei nicht um Stolz (für die "Extremen" schon) sondern eben den eigenen Körpern vor sinnloser Zerstörung zu bewahren. Wenn man jedoch schwer verletzt ist und unerträgliche Schmerzen hat oder man ein Medikament braucht, um wieder gesund zu werden, dass aber Alkohol oder so enthält, dann würde ich abwegen- zu Gusnten von den Mitteln.
Mir geht es nicht um stolz, sondern darum mich vor diesen Zerstörfaktoren zu schützen. Nicht jeder muss sXe werden um den Schutz davor zu erlangen. Aber ich werde nicht Trinken nur um cool zu sein.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUVeDjt9nJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Jeder soll für sich selbst entscheiden, wie weit er geht.
Ich gehe eben soweit: Kein Alkohol, kein Rauchen, keine Drogen. Schmerzmittel nur, wenns dem Körper zuträglich ist, um eine schwerere Krankheit besser zu überstehen.


----------



## Manoroth (10. April 2010)

also ich persönlich trinke sehr gerne mal ein bierchen oder auch n paar mehr je nach stimmung etc^^ auch zu met, rum oder so sage ich selten nein.

allerdings trinke ich erstens nur in gesellschaft (das heisst normal nur am weekend) und zweitens nur bis ich angetrunken bin

wirklich besoffen war ich schon ca 2 jahre nemmer


übergeben musste ich mich erst ein mal und das war mit 16 als ich das erste mal vodka- tonic getrunken habe und vorher nur bier getrunken habe

habs damals ganz einfach unterschätzt^^


ich rauche auch ganz gern mal ne shisha oder ne zigarre. allerdings einfach des genusses wegen und nicht weil ich süchtig wäre oder sowas (hab auch schon freiwillig 4 monate lang auf tabak und alkohol verzichtet zum testen ob ichs vermisse^^)

ich bin btw n metalhead/gothic mischmasch dingsi^^

und ich kann aus eigener erfahrung sagen das unter metalheads wesentlich mehr getrunken wird als bei hip hopern (sehe kaum ma n metalhead am wochenende oder am abend ohne n bier in der hand)


----------



## Falathrim (10. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, ich vertrete die sXe Ansichten eben größtenteils. Man kann aber auch alles übertreiben.
> Und Straight Edge zu sagen ist viel kürzer wie: Ich trinke keinen Alkohol ich rauche n... mom kurz Luftholen usw.


Der Unterschied ist nur: Wenn man sagt "Ich bin Straight Edge" klingt das vollkommen behindert und man wird ausgelacht. Wenn man einfach ablehnt, wenn man was angeboten bekommt, wird das einfach so akzeptiert und man merkt es sich auch ziemlich fix.



> Mir geht es nicht um stolz, sondern darum mich vor diesen Zerstörfaktoren zu schützen. Nicht jeder muss sXe werden um den Schutz davor zu erlangen. Aber ich werde nicht Trinken nur um cool zu sein.


Sowas macht man mit 14. Ich trink auch nicht um "cool" zu sein. Ich trinke, wenn ich Lust drauf hab, vor allem wenn ich Lust hab richtig abzufeiern. Weil ohne Alkohol geht das immer noch nicht so gut wie mit bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gar nicht davon reden wollen wir, dass ein großes Glas Rotwein am Tag ziemlich gesund ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich halt allerdings auch meine "strikte" Linie. Ich rauche nur auf Partys, ich trinke und bis vor kurzem hab ich auch gerne mal gekifft (Höt ich jetzt auch mit auf, weil mir aufgefallen ist dass ichs absolut nicht brauche - man wird davon eh nur dröge und müde), aber ich nehm nichts härteres, hab nie härteres genommen und werd nie härteres nehmen. Und das ist in den Szenen, in denen ich mich rumtreibe auch anders. Da wird jeder Chemoscheiß gezogen, es ist zum Heulen...und das Zeug ist von der Schädlichkeit auch noch eine Dimension höher o.0 

Ich find es muss jeder selber wissen was er macht - aber er hat mich damit gefälligst in Ruhe zu lassen. Gibt da ein schönes Zitat (weiß nicht mehr von wem): "Mein Herr, ich bin nicht Ihrer Meinung. Aber ich würde mein Leben dafür geben, dass Sie sie frei äußern dürfen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Und ja, ich weiß dass das grad ein wenig sinnlos ist)


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur ne dumme ausrede für leute die ihr leben nicht in den griff kriegen und versuchen sich alles zu verbieten.
> Für schwache individuen.



Ich hoffe dieser Kommentar von dir ist nicht ernst...


----------



## Carcharoth (10. April 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt cool SXe oder was auch immer zu sein?
> Das ist doch nur ne dumme ausrede für leute die ihr leben nicht in den griff kriegen und versuchen sich alles zu verbieten.
> Für schwache individuen.
> Wenn man sich nicht selbst beherrschen kann oder die kontrolle über sich hat,soll man versuchen das in Ordnung zu bringen.
> ...



Achte mal n bisschen mehr auf deinen Tonfall, sonst biste hier ganz schnell weg.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. April 2010)

Ich bin Raucher ... aktiver Raucher. Hatte mal ne Pause von ca. 6 Wochen gemacht und danach wieder angefangen, einfach weil ich keine Lust hatte.
Ich wollte mir mit der Pause beweisen, dass ich es schaffe, wenn ich aufhören will. Das habe ich und jetzt rauche ich weiter, einfach weil ich es angenehm finde.
Klar bin ich süchtig nach Zigaretten, das streite ich auch nicht ab, aber das Leben ist das einzige, das ich habe, also genieße ich es auch, soweit es mir möglich ist.

Und was Alkohol angeht: Ich war noch nie besoffen, habe noch nie durch zu viel Alkohol kotzen müssen. Ich hatte es schon öfter, dass mir von Alkohol schlecht und/oder schwindlig wurde.
Ich kenne meinen Körper aber so gut, dass ich weiß, dass das die Grenze ist und bisher habe ich dann auch immer aufgehört.
Ich bin eher der schüchterne Typ und Alkohol hilft da ganz gut, das muss ich zugeben. Ich trink aber auch keinen Alkohol, wenn er mir nicht schmeckt.
Bis vor ein paar Wochen habe ich garkein Bier getrunken, weils mir einfach nicht gemundet hat. Jetzt habe ich eine kleine Auswahl an gut schmeckenden Bieren entdeckt - das wird genutzt.^^

Über die Strenge schlagen tut jeder mal mit dem lieben Alkohol. Die Kunst besteht darin, es zu beherrschen und nicht ausarten zu lassen.

Und die Drogen ... ne danke. Was härteres als Marihuana hab ich nie probiert und das wird auch so bleiben. Kann ich absolut drauf verzichten.


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2010)

Ich finde das sXe Gedudel ist das Selbe wie Veganer/Vegetarier/Gläubige/sonstiger extremer Kram -> in meinen Augen (!) blödsinnig.

Ich liebe Bier und das Bier liebt mich <3
Vorlieben für Musik oder Alkoholische Getränke kommen mit Sicherheit aus der Familie.
Den Metal hab ich wohl durch meinen Cousin für mich entdeckt und mein Lieblingsgetränk wohl durch meinen Vater (nein, er ist kein Säufer).


----------



## Ykon (10. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und die Drogen ... ne danke. Was härteres als Marihuana hab ich nie probiert und das wird auch so bleiben. Kann ich absolut drauf verzichten.



"Weiter" sollte man auch nicht gehen. Wenn du an Chemie rankommst, bleibst du auch dabei.

Sind aber bei der Aussage "keine Drogen" wirklich Drogen wie Marihuana, Kakain usw. gemeint oder ist das wirklich so verallgemeinert, dass jede Art von Drogen, also auch legale Drogen, abgelehnt werden?
Denn darunter würden doch auch schon so Dinge wie Glücksspiel, Fernsehen und bestimmtes Essen fallen, oder? Also quasi alles, was ein Genuss ist. Wenn das wirklich so weit gehen würde, dann kann ich die Beweggründe dazu gar nicht verstehen und würde diese dann auch gerne erklärt bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Glücksspiel ist auch was, was unter sXe fällt.
Is auch vernünftig, weil man eh nicht bei Glücksspielen gewinnt und nur (bei 99.99 % der Leute der Fall) sein Geld verzockt.
Aber gutes Essen etc. fällt wohl nicht unter sXe. Ausschließen will ich es nicht, ich kenne ja keine mega ultra extremen sXeler.


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2010)

Ich hatte sogar mal einen sXe´er *hust* im Bekanntenkreis und fand es dann doch arg lustig, dass er sich ohne Ende Energiedrinks reingekippt hat.


----------



## Vanth1 (10. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dieser Kommentar von dir ist nicht ernst...


Darfst du entscheiden.



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Achte mal n bisschen mehr auf deinen Tonfall, sonst biste hier ganz schnell weg.



Was gefällt dir denn nicht an meinem "Tonfall"?
Gefällts dir nicht,weil es nicht deine Meinung ist?
Ich könnte es anders ausdrücken und du würdest mir das trotzdem sagen...


----------



## Deanne (10. April 2010)

Wie ich bereits im letzten SxE-Thread gepostet habe, akzeptiere ich es, wenn jemand aus eigener Überzeugung auf Alkohol, Nikotin und co. verzichtet. Ich finde es sogar sehr löblich, im Interesse seiner Gesundheit darauf zu achten, was man konsumiert. Was ist daran falsch? Solch eine Einstellung generell als schwachsinnig zu bezeichnen, zeugt in meinen Augen von grenzenloser Intoleranz. 
Jeder Mensch sollte das Recht haben, sein Leben nach den eigenen Wünschen zu gestalten, ohne deswegen schräg angeguckt zu werden. Solange man anderen seine Lebensweise nicht aufzwingen will und niemandem schadet, sollte jede noch so exotische Art zu Leben akzeptiert werden. Was interessiert es mich, ob mein Nachbar jeden 2. Tag zum Gottesdienst geht oder sich nur von Rohkost ernährt? 
Ich begreife nicht, wie man jemanden dafür verachten kann, wie er sein Leben gestaltet. 

Aber: ich halte nichts von der Bewegung, der sich die meisten SxE-Anhänger verbunden fühlen. Ich kenne einige Leute, die sich selbst als "straight edge" bezeichnen und in derer Gegenwart es sehr schwer ist, sich überhaupt noch zu amüsieren. Meine Toleranz endet da, wo man mir verbieten will, gelegentlich einen Cocktail oder eine Tasse Kaffee zu trinken. Manche dieser Leute übertreiben es einfach. 
Man ist kein besserer Mensch, nur weil man auf Sucht- oder Genussmittel verzichtet. Und mittlerweile ist es ja fast schon so, dass SxE für viele mehr Trend, als Überzeugung ist. 
Das ist dann auch der Grund, warum schnell ein bitterer Beigeschmack entsteht.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. April 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir denn nicht an meinem "Tonfall"?
> Gefällts dir nicht,weil es nicht deine Meinung ist?
> Ich könnte es anders ausdrücken und du würdest mir das trotzdem sagen...



Überleg mal scharf.
Kleiner Tipp: "Straight edge.....bitte springt von der Brücke."

Restliche Diskussion bitte per PM.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Genau so ein scheiß Trend wie Emo, aha.


----------



## Vanth1 (10. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Genau so ein scheiß Trend wie Emo, aha.



Hauptsache irgendetwas sagen,nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2010)

Ein Trend ist immer was zeitlich begrenztes, etwas was gerade geschieht oder etwas was bereits geschehen ist oder sich zukünftig abzeichnen wird. Emo ist und war genauso wie sXe kein Trend, beides gibt es schon im internationalen Bereich über 20 Jahre (sXe weit länger..) und kommt nicht grade auf und ist mal für 12-24 Monate "in". Klar kam einem das mit der Emoszene in Deutschland so vor, wird aber den wirklichen Emos nicht gerecht, denn diese Szene bestand schon weit früher und diese wird es auch in etlichen Jahren noch so geben. - Diese Leute die das ganze dann als Trend aussehen lassen sind nur iwelche Famebitches und Mitläufer die sowas grade cool finden.
Ich kanns nicht glauben das ich Emos in Schutz nehme *schüttel* - aber naja, ist halt so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kann ich Deanne nur zustimmen.


----------



## Thoor (10. April 2010)

Vanth istn wunderschönes Beispiel für Intoleranz, was hier einige den sXeler oder wie die heissen vorwerfen... warum kann auf dieser gottverschissnen welt nicht einfach mal 5 minuten jeden jeden leben lassen ohne ständig gegen irgendwas zu kämpfen und andere lebensarten zu kritisieren...... this world is so f******* fail -.-


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2010)

Ich rauche nicht, ich trinke nicht, ich spiele nicht.

Von sXe habe ich noch nie zuvor gehört.

wäre schön wenn sich einer von denen hier äußern würde. Die meisten Comments klingen wie im
Religions-thread: Einseitig, dumm und naiv. Nein im ernst: "Die wollen mich bekehren lololol"
Das würde ein sXeler sicher anders sehen, und diese andere Ansicht würde ich hier gerne lesen
bevor ich zum zweihundertsten male die selbe Meinung lese.


----------



## Edou (10. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich rauche nicht, ich trinke nicht, ich spiele nicht.
> 
> Von sXe habe ich noch nie zuvor gehört.
> 
> ...



Sind "wir" etwa anderst? Dass könnte man auch schreiben "Wäre schön, wenn sich einer von IHNEN hier äußern würde.
Abgesehn davon, Straight Edge´ler die andere "zwingen" wollen sXe zu sein und nicht akzeptieren dass sie nunmal nicht sein wollen sind schlichtweg dumm.
Mag sein,dass sie Nein dazu sagen aber andere muss man nicht zwingen.Man kann andere vll auf den weg "führen" in dem man die positiven seiten mitteilt, aber diejenigen haben die chance es abzulehnen weiter sollte man nicht gehn.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2010)

Davon dass einer weiter gegangen wäre habe ich noch nie gehört. Am Ende hat einer hier
diese Behauptung aufgestellt und der Nächste hat sie untermauert, obwohl er vom Thema 
keine Ahnung hat. Nur um auch etwas "kluges" zu sagen. Der Nächste sieht: "Hey, da sagen
schon zwei das Selbe!" und setzt noch einen drauf... obwohl er selbst keine Ahnung hat.

Hey, ich will hier keinen beleidigen, aber der Thread klingt für mich nach einem gegenseitigen
Zustimmen und "auf die Schulter klopfen"


----------



## Silenzz (10. April 2010)

Ehm ich oute mich mal als unwissender und Frage:
Was genau ist eigentlich sXe, ich hab das nur soweit mitbekommen, dass das eine Lebenseinstellung ist, ohne Drogen, Sex ausserhalb einer Beziehung etc. aber das kann doch nicht schon alles gewesen sein oder? Wäre nett wenn man mich ein wenig aufklären könnte.


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2010)

Kurz gesagt -> Mormonen mit einem neuzeitlichen Namen *g*


----------



## Silenzz (10. April 2010)

Und was genau war der "Kodex" der Mormonen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. April 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ehm ich oute mich mal als unwissender und Frage:
> Was genau ist eigentlich sXe, ich hab das nur soweit mitbekommen, dass das eine Lebenseinstellung ist, ohne Drogen, Sex ausserhalb einer Beziehung etc. aber das kann doch nicht schon alles gewesen sein oder? Wäre nett wenn man mich ein wenig aufklären könnte.



Straight Edge Bedeutet: Seinen Körper sauber zu halten, also keine gifte die den Körper schaden und Zerstören (Alkohol die leber zb und Nikotin die lunge usw Sex=Aids bei zu oft partner wechsel)Dann gibt es die extremen....zb Veganismus,oder Coffein verzicht.


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Davon dass einer weiter gegangen wäre habe ich noch nie gehört. Am Ende hat einer hier
> diese Behauptung aufgestellt und der Nächste hat sie untermauert, obwohl er vom Thema
> keine Ahnung hat. Nur um auch etwas "kluges" zu sagen. Der Nächste sieht: "Hey, da sagen
> schon zwei das Selbe!" und setzt noch einen drauf... obwohl er selbst keine Ahnung hat.



Vielleicht gibt es aber auch einfach ne ganze Menge Leute, die sXeler sind (und meinen dass niemals ein sXeler versuchen würde, andere zu bekehren) und solche, die sXeler (diese Abkürzung ist btw. für den Arsch) kennen und, im Falle von diversen Leuten hier im Thread, schon negative Erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht haben. Ich gehöre dazu, genau wie einige andere, und die sprechen mir teilweise aus der Seele.


----------



## Breakyou (11. April 2010)

Also ich hör die Musik nicht aber ich trinke nicht und rauche nicht. Hab es auch nicht vor in der Zukunft. Ich finds ne gute Sache aber man wird halt als "Langweiler" abgestempelt aber solang man ein bisschen selbstvertrauen hat ist dass kein Problem finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Straight Edge Bedeutet: Seinen Körper sauber zu halten, also keine gifte die den Körper schaden und Zerstören (Alkohol die leber zb und Nikotin die lunge usw Sex=Aids bei zu oft partner wechsel)Dann gibt es die extremen....zb Veganismus,oder Coffein verzicht.



Fragt sich dann bloß, warum man sich dann an als Straight Edgeler bezeichnet? Ich weiß warum und wie sich früher diese Jugendkultur gebildet hat und sie sich so gennant haben, aber muss man das heute?

Meine nächste Frage wäre gewesen, ob es noch viele sXeler gibt, aber die Frage hat sich schon geklärt.
Dieser Bericht vom Spiegel Online ist ziemlich gut und informativ. Zudem werden dort "beide Seiten" erläutert.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (11. April 2010)

Ehrliche Straigthedger die es auch wirklich für sich tun respektiere ich weil ich denke das man da schon willenskraft braucht das richtig durchzuziehen.

Vielleicht kommts mir auch nur so vor aber SE ist grade glaube ne Modeerscheinung vorallem in der HC oder Emoszene und die ,die nur SE sind um auch richtig "true" in der Szene zu sein und eigentlich gerne was Trinken würden (also eigentlich nicht selbst überzeugt sind) aber es doch nicht tun weil sie ja die Oberguten sind...die verachte ich.

Lieber irgendwelche Suffköpfe wie unehrliche Pseudo Straightedger die nur für ihr Ansehen SE sind.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. April 2010)

also ich glaube nicht das es eine modeerscheinung ist ^^ hab in diesem thread das erste mal von straight edge gehört und ich kenne auch niemanden der sich als sXeler bezeichnet.


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> also ich glaube nicht das es eine modeerscheinung ist ^^ hab in diesem thread das erste mal von straight edge gehört und ich kenne auch niemanden der sich als sXeler bezeichnet.



Das wird mit deiner Szene zu tun haben.
Ich treffe in meinen Stammkneipen leider auch mal Punks, Hardcore Tussies und sowas eben und da Straight Edge bei den Punks geboren wurde, sind sie da halt auch anzutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (11. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Vanth istn wunderschönes Beispiel für Intoleranz, was hier einige den sXeler oder wie die heissen vorwerfen... warum kann auf dieser gottverschissnen welt nicht einfach mal 5 minuten jeden jeden leben lassen ohne ständig gegen irgendwas zu kämpfen und andere lebensarten zu kritisieren...... this world is so f******* fail -.-


Es geht nicht...
nein ich kanns nichts zurückhalten
Egal ich werds sagen......


EMO!


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Es geht nicht...
> nein ich kanns nichts zurückhalten
> Egal ich werds sagen......
> 
> ...



Erwürgt ihn!


----------



## Silenzz (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Erwürgt ihn!



Wieso das?oO


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Es geht nicht...
> nein ich kanns nichts zurückhalten
> Egal ich werds sagen......
> 
> ...


rofl...ein echter Witzbold ^-^



Soramac schrieb:


> Erwürgt ihn!


Welcher Emo fühlt sich bitte noch von sonem Scheiß angegriffen? o.0



Silenzz schrieb:


> Wieso das?oO


stolzer Emo oder so


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. April 2010)

Diese ganze SE Sache spiegelt nur wieder das jeder versucht sich krampfhaft vom Rest abzugrenzen. Um etwas besonderes zu sein, für Aufmerksamkeit, was auch immer.
Man kann nicht einfach sagen "Nein ich trinke keinen Alkohol" man muss Straight Edge sein, weil man dann ganz anders als der Rest ist.
Das Paradoxe ist bloß das damit wieder eine gewisse Gruppenzugehörigkeit signalisiert werden soll. Man will ein Individuum sein, aber eig doch nicht richtig.
Jemand der seine Meinung (die vllt nicht mal seine eigene ist) so zur Schau stellt, sucht Aufmerksamkeit. Die Frage ist nur ob er es für Sich oder die Sache macht. Und ich denke mal die wenigsten SEler machen es für die Sache.


Ich hätte noch ne zweite Erklärung:

Es hat mal wieder nur was mit der langsamen Anglisierung der deutschen Sprache zu tun.
Die Leute sind nicht mehr enthaltsam. Sie sind Straight Edge.
Sie sind nicht mehr Informiert. Sie sind up-to-date.
Sie sind nicht glücklich. Sie sind sooo happy.
Die Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen.


----------



## Thoor (11. April 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Es geht nicht...
> nein ich kanns nichts zurückhalten
> Egal ich werds sagen......
> 
> ...



los entblösse dich noch weiter, schade ist das internet anonym... du hast so viel niveau wie 2pac und bushido zusammen und stellst es öffentlich zur schau und bezeichnest alle leute die dir nicht passen als irgendein anhänger einer jugendkultur die du nicht magst, an was erinnert mich das? hmm da gabs doch nen kerl um 1945 rum *hust*

kauf dir mal ne tüte niveau hier...


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> los entblösse dich noch weiter, schade ist das internet anonym... du hast so viel niveau wie *2pac und bushido zusammen* und stellst es öffentlich zur schau und bezeichnest alle leute die dir nicht passen als irgendein anhänger einer jugendkultur die du nicht magst


Willst du gerade wirklich 2pac und Bushido auf eine Stufe stellen? 2pac war u.a. Bürgerrechtler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> an was erinnert mich das? hmm da gabs doch nen kerl um 1945 rum *hust*


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin%E2%80%99s_law


----------



## Bloodletting (12. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia....n%E2%80%99s_law



Made ma fuckin' day. xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du hast so viel niveau wie 2pac und bushido zusammen



wie war das nochmal?

wenn man keine ah**** hat einfach mal die FRESSE halten!

huch falsche stelle zensiert

EDIT :



Falathrim schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia....n%E2%80%99s_law



das trifft es auf den punkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> also ich glaube nicht das es eine modeerscheinung ist ^^ hab in diesem thread das erste mal von straight edge gehört und ich kenne auch niemanden der sich als sXeler bezeichnet.



Wiegesagt, das hängt davon ab, in welchen Kreisen du verkehrst. In meinem Umfeld malen sich die Leute schon seit Jahren ein X auf die Hände. Manche wissen sogar gar nicht, wofür es steht, fühlen sich dadurch aber besonders wichtig. Man versucht sich von der Masse abzuheben und SxE ist für manche eine Möglichkeit, "anders" zu sein. Wenn man Hardcore bzw. die zugehörigen Genres hört und Konzerte besucht, wird man zwangsläufig mit Edgern konfrontiert. Zudem es auch einige Bands gibt, die sich dieser Lebensweise angehörig fühlen und es auch nach außen hin zur Schau tragen.

Ich würde mich trotzdem nie als SxE bezeichnen, selbst wenn ich auch noch auf meinen gelegentlichen Schluck Alkohol verzichten würde. Man macht sich damit mittlerweile ziemlich unbeliebt und das liegt eben an den Leuten, die SxE zum Trend gemacht haben.


----------



## RedShirt (12. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Also ich hör die Musik nicht aber ich trinke nicht und rauche nicht. Hab es auch nicht vor in der Zukunft. Ich finds ne gute Sache aber man wird halt als "Langweiler" abgestempelt aber solang man ein bisschen selbstvertrauen hat ist dass kein Problem finde ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Join the club - ohne Alk als "Stimmungslockerer" fällt schon ne ganze soziale Ecke weg... und ich mein jetzt keine Besäufnisse, sondern die 1-2 Bier am Abend unter Freunden.



Deanne schrieb:


> In meinem Umfeld malen sich die Leute schon seit Jahren ein X auf die Hände. Manche wissen sogar gar nicht, wofür es steht, fühlen sich dadurch aber besonders wichtig. Man versucht sich von der Masse abzuheben und SxE ist eine Möglichkeit, "anders" zu sein.



/gquit
da wo Du bist.

Wenn man sich für was Besonderes anhand von einem aufgemalten Kreuz halten muß, ist es mit Selbstbewußtsein nicht weit her. Kommt meist nichts gutes bei rum.

Sag den Leuten doch mal, daß eine Glatze mit aufgemaltem X viel elitärer ist - v.a. am Hinterkopf und vor allem bei Mädels.
Dann hat man wenigstens von der Hinterbank ein Zielkreuz =) *harhar*


----------



## Thoor (12. April 2010)

Nanu bushido und 2pac in kombination als vorurteil scheint für unstimmigkeit zu sorgen... dann hab ich mein ziel doch erreicht, wenn nicht lest euch nochmal vanths beitrag von wegen ignoranz und vorurteil durch, dann versteht ihrs :>


----------



## Deanne (13. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> /gquit
> da wo Du bist.



Das ist gar nicht so einfach, wenn man selbst gerne zu den Konzerten geht, wo solche Idioten rumhängen. Und ich werde den Teufel tun, mich von denen verjagen zu lassen. Da bleibt einem nur über, sich diese Gestalten anzuschauen und sich belustigt seinen Teil zu denken.


----------



## Dominau (13. April 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Zudem es auch einige Bands gibt, die sich dieser Lebensweise angehörig fühlen und es auch nach außen hin zur Schau tragen.



heaven Shall burn z.B.
Sie sind straight edge, essen kein Fleisch, Alkohol sowieso nicht, genauso wie Zigaretten usw..


----------



## XXI. (13. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> heaven Shall burn z.B.
> Sie sind straight edge, essen kein Fleisch, Alkohol sowieso nicht, genauso wie Zigaretten usw..



Die sagen aber nicht explizit, dass sie straight edge sind, sondern sagen einfach, dass sie vegan leben und keinen alkohol trinken, sie malen sich weder schöne "X" auf des Handrücken noch sagen sie, dass sie sXe sind...


----------



## Dominau (13. April 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Die sagen aber nicht explizit, dass sie straight edge sind, sondern sagen einfach, dass sie vegan leben und keinen alkohol trinken, sie malen sich weder schöne "X" auf des Handrücken noch sagen sie, dass sie sXe sind...



Ich glaube auch nicht das sich jeder Straight Edge'ler ein X auf die hand malen wird ö.ä ..

Zitat aus einem Interview:


> *Alle eure Mitglieder sind Veganer und leben nach dem „Straight Edge“- Prinzip. Was genau bedeutet dies für euch? Versucht ihr auch durch eure Musik oder auf Konzerten Menschen diesen Lebensstil näher zu bringen?
> *
> Wir leben alle vegan, aber nur 4 von uns sind Straight Edge. Letzteres ist aber eine persönliche Sache und nichts, von dem wir andere überzeugen wollen. Es ist einfach gesünder, wenn man ohne Alkohol, Zigaretten oder andere Drogen lebt. Da gibt es auch gar nichts zu diskutieren.



Ok.. nur 4sind straight edge..


----------



## Breakyou (13. April 2010)

gut argumentiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (14. April 2010)

Ich frage mich nach wie vor, warum manche (nein, ich spreche niemanden persönlich an) sich unbedingt bei jeder Gelegenheit als straight edge bezeichnen und das ständig überall breit treten müssen. 

Immer wieder wunder ich mich über die Leute, die eine an sich sinnvolle Lebensweise so pervertieren, dass ihre Mitmenschen darauf mit Wut und Unverständnis reagieren. Das gleiche gilt für Vegetarier/Veganer. Ich werde auch dauernd angepöbelt, weil sich manche von uns einfach nur dämlich und überheblich benehmen. Insofern brauchen sich auch die Edger nicht wundern, wenn ihnen manchmal mit wenig Toleranz begegnet wird. Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus.
Shirts, Tattoos, bemalte Handrücken - manche übertreiben es einfach. Wenn ich mir auf Gigs von manchen Bands Vorträge anhören muss, wie ich mein Leben zu gestalten habe, fühle selbst ich mich ziemlich bedrängt. Insofern wundert es mich nicht, wenn manche Menschen abweisend reagieren.

Ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie habe ich zudem manchmal das ungute Gefühl, dass es manchen Edgern nur um ihr Image innerhalb einer bestimmten Szene geht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. April 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nach wie vor, warum manche (nein, ich spreche niemanden persönlich an) sich unbedingt bei jeder Gelegenheit als straight edge bezeichnen und das ständig überall breit treten müssen.





SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Diese ganze SE Sache spiegelt nur wieder das jeder versucht sich krampfhaft vom Rest abzugrenzen. Um etwas besonderes zu sein, für Aufmerksamkeit, was auch immer.


----------



## Lekraan (14. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Solang sie anderen nichts aufzwängen... *g*
> 
> Finds irgendwie lustig, dass man Menschen die nicht so blöd sind und sich dauernd die Birne wegsaufen etc. in ne besondere Gruppe stecken muss...
> Ich rauche nicht, trinke nicht, etc. aber würd mich trotzdem nicht als sXe bezeichenn. Auch wenn ich perfekt in das Raster passe...



Mit so nem Leben würd ich nicht klarkommen


----------



## dragon1 (14. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Mit so nem Leben würd ich nicht klarkommen



Dass du mit deinen 16 Stolz darauf bist, dass du es schon geschafft hast dir deine Birne weichzusaufen, wissen wir schon.


----------



## Breakyou (14. April 2010)

ich finde der unterschied zwischen den Menschen die sXe sind und den Menschen die _saufen,rauchen und kiffen _ist der dass die sXeler wissen was sie erreichen wollen. Oder was fürn ein Mensch sie sein wollen. Amen


----------



## Deathstyle (14. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich finde der unterschied zwischen den Menschen die sXe sind und den Menschen die _saufen,rauchen und kiffen _ist der dass die sXeler wissen was sie erreichen wollen. Oder was fürn ein Mensch sie sein wollen. Amen



Schwachsinn, die meisten sXe'ler sind eh nur Scenebitches und Trendwhores und wissen alles, aber nicht wo sie später mal beruflich landen oder was sie in ihrem Leben vor haben. Ich behaupte das aus Erfahrung, denn die meisten die sich das X auf die Handfläche malen sind eben genau so, die anderen fahren an dem Abend entweder oder tönen nicht herum das sie straight edge sind, sie sinds einfach. (und auf die Frage, ob sie straight edge leben werden sie wohl am ehesten antworten das sie Vegan oder enthaltsam *grusel* leben, nicht aber das sie straight edge sind, in der entsprechenden Szene hat das mitlerweile schon nen gewissen 'Ruf' weg). - Wenn du bei deiner These bleibst: begründe mir das.


----------



## Breakyou (14. April 2010)

Ich mein die Einstellung und nicht die Szene. Ich finde Jugendliche zum Beispiel die sagen _"ich will nicht rauchen und trinken weil es mal folgen haben wird in meinem Zukünfigen Leben" _viel _schlauer o.Ä _als die Gruppe Jugendlicher, die sich am Wochenende und an jedem Feiertag zudröhnen. Ich weiß hier denken die meisten anderst, aber ich finde man muss immer an die Folgen denken und daran dass das Leben nicht mit 24 Jahren vorbei ist sondern weitergeht..

Edit// Naütlich muss man es nicht rausposaunen. Ich mein keinen Intressiert es ob du trinkst oder rauchst wenn du nicht dabei bist. Aber wie oft musste ich mir von meinen Freunden anhören _"Ach komm..sei mal bisschen locker..nimm mal ein Zug von der Shisha"_ oder ähnliches..Ich kann mir vorstellen dass viele nicht stark genug sind um _"Nein" _zu sagen.

Ich kann es einfach nicht leiden wenn 13/14/15 Jährige so leichtsinnig mit Drogen umgehen. Ich hab nichts gegen mal ein gemütlichen Grillabend mit Bier und ner Shisha aber halt nicht diese Kommwirtreffenunsum21uhrdaundsaufendenganzenAbend-Abende
Ich bin selbst erst 15 aber wenn ich seh was für ein Scheiß mit dem Zeug gemacht wird denk ich mir auch warum dass sein muss..


----------



## Deathstyle (14. April 2010)

Ja, man kann sein Leben aber auch einfach leben und gerade die Leute die sowas "schlauer" finden machen sich erstrecht lächerlich, immerhin genießen die Anderen ihr Leben ja scheinbar in vollen Zügen? Viele genießen es eben nicht sich jedes Wochenende zuzudröhnen, deswegen sind sie aber auch nicht "schlauer".
Das ganze klingt für mich stark nach dem was ich so am sXe so kritisiere - dieses möchtegern bessere-Menschen-denken.

Außerdem natürlich meinst du die Szene, denn Leute die nicht in der Szene sind, sind auch nicht straight edge. Diese Leute sind dann einfach Vegan, oder leben einfach gesund - die heben sich aber deswegen nicht von anderen ab oder bezeichnen sich als schlauer - bestenfalls als gesünder.


----------



## Breakyou (14. April 2010)

Ich kenn kaum einen Jugendlichen der auf Drogen jeder Art verzichtet. Aber die die ich kenne haben sich nochnie als sXe bezeichnet. Ok vielleicht übertreibt es die sXe-Szene mit dem Getue aber die andere Seite übertreibt es find ich viel mehr und sie nehmen keine Rücksicht auf andere. _DIE MEISTEN-_ jeder Mensch denkt/ist anderst also sollte man Menschen beurteilen und nicht Szenen.
Obwohls eine Gute Sache ist sollte man es nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Dominau (14. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich finde der unterschied zwischen den Menschen die sXe sind und den Menschen die _saufen,rauchen und kiffen _ist der dass die sXeler wissen was sie erreichen wollen. Oder was fürn ein Mensch sie sein wollen. Amen





> Ich finde Jugendliche zum Beispiel die sagen _"ich will nicht rauchen und trinken weil es mal folgen haben wird in meinem Zukünfigen Leben" _viel _schlauer o.Ä _als die Gruppe Jugendlicher, die sich am Wochenende und an jedem Feiertag zudröhnen.



Also sind Leute die Trinken und Rauchen totale versager, und welche die es ablehnen sind die, die was erreicht haben?


----------



## dragon1 (14. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Also sind Leute die Trinken und Rauchen totale versager, und welche die es ablehnen sind die, die was erreicht haben?



Totale versager nicht, aber trotzdem weniger schlau...
Damit sind nicht einfach leute die Trinken gemeint, sondern wie oben erwaehnt [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]die sich am Wochenende und an jedem Feiertag zudröhnen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Breakyou (14. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Also sind Leute die Trinken und Rauchen totale versager, und welche die es ablehnen sind die, die was erreicht haben?



Du weißt was ich mein mein Lieber..und außerdem..wenn du konzentriert lesen könntest hättest du gesehen dass ich gesagt hab ich kann die nicht leiden deren Hauptziel ist Auf keinen Fall was von dem Abend mehr zu wissen.

Man sollte es nebenbei genießen und privat und nicht primär und in aller Öffentlichkeit


----------



## Bloodletting (14. April 2010)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier viele nur zwei Seiten sehen (wollen).
Die, die vollkommen auf Alkohol/Drogen verzichten und die, die feiern gehen, mit dem Ziel, sich total zudröhnen.

Dabei sollte vielleicht mal beachtet werden, dass beide Fraktionen in der totalen Unterzahl sind.
Die meissten Menschen haben ihren Alkoholkonsum unter Kontrolle.


----------



## Breakyou (14. April 2010)

Diese Randgruppen werden aber immer großer und Jünger. Und sie übertreiben es immer mehr.
Diese gesunde "Mittelschicht" droht zu verschwinden- oder wie nennt ihr es wenn in einer Klasse von 30 Leuten 3 Leute harte Drogen konsumieren.
Zwischen 14-17 Jahre. Nicht die Regel aber immer häufiger..weil einfach jeder Scheiß übertrieben wird. Einfach alles..


----------



## Bloodletting (14. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Diese Randgruppen werden aber immer großer und Jünger. Und sie übertreiben es immer mehr.
> Diese gesunde "Mittelschicht" droht zu verschwinden- oder wie nennt ihr es wenn in einer Klasse von 30 Leuten 3 Leute harte Drogen konsumieren.
> Zwischen 14-17 Jahre. Nicht die Regel aber immer häufiger..weil einfach jeder Scheiß übertrieben wird. Einfach alles..



Prozentual gesehen dürfte es keine allzu deutliche Steigerung zu (z.B.) 1980 sein.
Genauso, wie zu 1980 genauso viel Jugendgewalt und Alkoholkonsum unter Minderjährigen statt fand.
Der Unterschied ist einfach, dass man es heutzutage besser mitbekommt.
Bzw. früher sogar nichtmal Statistiken geführt wurden.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Diese Randgruppen werden aber immer großer und Jünger. Und sie übertreiben es immer mehr.
> Diese gesunde "Mittelschicht" droht zu verschwinden- oder wie nennt ihr es wenn in einer Klasse von 30 Leuten 3 Leute harte Drogen konsumieren.
> Zwischen 14-17 Jahre. Nicht die Regel aber immer häufiger..weil einfach jeder Scheiß übertrieben wird. Einfach alles..



Das stimmt nicht, vor 30 Jahren war das Alter der sich betrinkenden Jugendlichen genau so niedrig, das einzige was sich geändert hat sind die Medien welche das ganze aufbauschen und bekannter machen - daher wirkt es als würde es schlimmer werden.

Ansonsten kann ich nur zu dir sagen Breakyou:
Dann reden wir aber nichtmehr über sXe und wenn wir nichtmehr über sXe reden fällt auch der falsche Stolz und die Heuchelei der Zugehörigkeit weg und schon haben wir nurnoch gesund lebende Menschen die keinen beeinflussen oder verändern wollen und die sich eben auch nicht als bessere Menschen bezeichnen.

Drogen musst du übrigens definieren, heutzutage kannst du jedes Genussmittel als Droge auslegen, auch die Cola die ich grade trinke. - Das liegt zum einen daran das Koffein drin ist und zum anderen daran das man süchtig danach werden kann, jedenfalls nach Auslegung etlicher in den Medien tätiger 'Wissenschaftler', denn bei denen ist jede Regelmäßigkeit eine Sucht. Ich denke aber mal du meinst Kippen, Alk und härtere berauschende Mittel.


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Edit// Naütlich muss man es nicht rausposaunen. Ich mein keinen Intressiert es ob du trinkst oder rauchst wenn du nicht dabei bist. Aber wie oft musste ich mir von meinen Freunden anhören _"Ach komm..sei mal bisschen locker..nimm mal ein Zug von der Shisha"_ oder ähnliches..Ich kann mir vorstellen dass viele nicht stark genug sind um _"Nein" _zu sagen.


Tolle Freunde hast Du...bei uns wars immer egal wenn jemand was nicht tun oder machen wollte, man hat sich auch so akzeptiert ohne jemanden zu was zu drängen. Aus den meisten Kiffern mit denen ich zu tun hatte ist auch was Anständiges geworden. Eigentlich ist aus allen Leuten die ich früher gekannt hab was geworden mit 1-2 Ausnahmen vielleicht.

Mir ists eigentlich auch heute noch recht egal was die Leute ihrem Körper antun wollen und was nicht, solange sie nicht auf der Strasse rumsitzen und mich um Geld für Schnaps oder Drogen anpumpen können sie sich kaputt machen, so sehr sie wollen. Mein Grossvater hat auch in seinen letzten Jahren den Tee immernoch mit Rum getrunken und trotzdem wurde er stolze 98 Jahre alt. Ich trinke auch mal gern was, hab mich als Jugendlicher auch ab und zu betrunken und auch einzelne Dinge ausprobiert und trotzdem ist, wie ich finde, ein vernünftiger Erwachsener aus mir geworden.
Ob jetzt jemand mit 50 an Lungenkrebs stirbt oder an nem Herzinfarkt spielt für mich keine Rolle, muss jeder selbst wissen. Was mich aber stört ist wenn man keine Toleranz Leuten gegenüber bringt, die anders denken, egal ob man nun Kettenraucher oder Straight Edge-Person ist. Ich muss mich von niemandem "missionieren" lassen, denn ich hab meine persönliche Lebenseinstellung und die zwinge ich auch niemand anderem auf.


----------



## Breakyou (14. April 2010)

Ja klar soll man machen was man für richtig hält aber man wird wie ich finde viel zu sehr beeinflusst um eine klare Meinung darüber zu haben. 
Vielleicht liegts es ja auch daran dass ihr paar Jahre älter seit wie ich und es nicht so ummittelbar mitbekommt (Schule,Bekannte..)
Ich finds aber einfach peinlich sich in der Mittagspause betrinken zu müssen und nicht in den Unterricht zu kommen (gerade erst gestern erlebt)


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2010)

Ich versteh schon was Du meinst, aber das wird sich in ein paar Jahren ändern. Die wenigsten Leute die Du heute als "Dauerkiffer" kennst werden das bleiben und die, dies bleiben werdens wohl auch in 50 Jahren noch sein. Alkoholleichen werden zu seriösen Familienvätern und -müttern, Junkies zu Politikern, Hilfsarbeitern, Bankmanagern und was weiss ich und Leute, die Du heute als "normal" bezeichnen würdest gehn unter Umständen sogar ins Gefängnis. Die meisten Leute die ich kenne und kannte haben sich um die 20 Jahre rum völlig verändert, ob nun zum Positiven oder zum Negativen (aus meiner Sicht). Mir fällt grad nur ein einziger Typ ein, der heute noch genau so ist wie er mit 16 war (was in seinem Fall eher schlecht als gut ist).


----------



## Deanne (14. April 2010)

Wie Bloodletting bereits sehr treffend schrieb, geht es hier doch wieder nur um Extreme. Mal ehrlich, auf einen Komasäufer kommen im Schnitt doch mehr als 10 Menschen, die Alkohol verantwortungsbewusst und mit Genuss konsumieren. Wenn man am Wochenende mal ein Bierchen trinkt, dann doch meistens, weil es schmeckt und nicht, um sich abzuschiessen.

Von Komasaufen und übermäßigem Konsum von Zigaretten oder anderen Suchtmitteln halte ich auch wenig. Es stört mich sogar sehr, wenn manche Leute sich jedes Wochenende so betrinken müssen, dass sie sich verletzen oder nicht mehr alleine nach Hause kommen. Sowas finde ich abstoßend, peinlich und gefährlich. Und darüber, dass die Jugend in dieser Hinsicht immer schlimmer wird, muss man wohl nicht diskutieren. Ich toleriere es auch, wenn jemand SxE ist und finde solch eine Haltung sogar gut und bewundernswert. 
Aber: man ist deshalb nicht klüger oder ein wertvollerer Mensch als andere. Wer so etwas von sich behauptet, sollte meiner Meinung nach dringend wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt werden. Auf Suchtmittel zu verzichten ist sicher eine kluge Entscheidung im Sinne der eigenen Gesundheit, aber der verantwortungsvolle Umgang zeugt ebenfalls von Vernunft und geistiger Reife. Man muss nicht SxE sein, um auf sich und seine Gesundheit zu achten.


----------



## Dominau (14. April 2010)

Jeder kennt die Gefahren vom Alkohol. Wer sich Tot trinkt ist selber schuld, früher oder später währ er so oder so gestorben.
Versuchen jemanden zu überrreden ist auch falsch, jeder kann das machen was er will. Ich trink auch gerne, nur ich übertreib es nicht. 
Ich trinke eig. sehr selten da ich eben noch jung bin. Die Leute die viel trinken, sollen das tun. Ich bleib bei meiner Einstellung.


----------

